# Puppy saved in Utah Canyon



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this a bi-color GSD puppy?????

Puppy rescue

ksl.com - Man documents daring rescue of puppy from slot canyon (Gallery Viewer)

ksl.com - Man documents daring rescue of puppy from slot canyon

Partial Article- See link for full article




> SALT LAKE CITY -- A puppy rescued from the bowels of a deep slot canyon is now recovering in Salt Lake City after a close brush with death.
> The man who rescued him documented much of the incredible story with his own video camera.
> Imagine trying to get a dog that's near death out of a deep canyon, all by yourself -- and at the same time, getting yourself out by rope.
> On top of that, imagine shooting video much of the time.
> ...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't view the video, but from looking at the pictures, I'd say maybe. 

It's hard to tell with the poor picture quality and the severity of his emaciation. He definitely has the right coloring, but he'd have to be young to be that size. It would be easier to tell if he was of a healthy weight. The roundness of his muzzle makes him look like he could be a lab mix or rott mix though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess I wasn't really asking for an answer.  I know you can't tell from the pictures. I sent an email to the guy. How sick does a person have to be to do such a thing...that poor baby.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, I can't believe someone would do such a thing either, but kudos to the man who rescued him. If I was anywhere near them I'd take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh yeah!!!! I think he is!!!

Ace in the hole: He saved dog trapped in canyon - TODAY Pets & Animals - TODAYshow.com


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

That's amazing!! Just the fact that he was found is a needle in a haystack scenario. And what a great guy Zak was!!! Fabulous.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Incredible miracle for that little pup! 

I can't see the Today video but I sure wish I could.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like a mix... no matter, very, very special and lucky dog... That is just amazing.


----------

